# My puppy thinks his crate is the bathroom.



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello.

I have potty trained numerous dogs in my day. (4 labs and a mini pin)
My boyfriend and I have gotten a sweet little baby bulldog pup recently (Bruno, 12 wks old today!) And I'm embarrassed to say I'm having a little trouble potty training with him.. When he was about 8 wks old, he had gotten a UTI and was having small accidents around the house, that cleared up as soon as he was given medication for it. Since then, the "ring the bell" to go outside routine has been going relatively smoothly.
In the past week, Little Bruno has developed a strange habit. He will run off to his crate randomly to relieve himself. This will happen even after he goes and does his business outside.
For instance- When he wakes up from a nap. I follow him around until he isn't groggy and encourage him to go to the door. He does, rings the bell, and out we go. He does his business, and we go inside, He will then bolt off to his crate and go again, or go in our other dogs crate. He is not having many accidents in the house, and has been doing great with going outside, but why does he have the desire to use his crate?
Can anyone relate? or offer advice?

Thank you!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

First, he obviously CAN'T hold it al night, so you need to let him out at night. That means getting up in the middle of teh night to do it. Is it a pain? Sure. But he obviously is not capapble of holding it.

What are you using to clean the crate? You need an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle to break down the smell. Even if you can't smell it he can. 

Read every sticky here on potty training.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

theyogachick said:


> First, he obviously CAN'T hold it al night, so you need to let him out at night. That means getting up in the middle of teh night to do it. Is it a pain? Sure. But he obviously is not capapble of holding it.
> 
> What are you using to clean the crate? You need an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle to break down the smell. Even if you can't smell it he can.
> 
> Read every sticky here on potty training.


I agree with this. The first several weeks I had Denali, she would potty at 11:30pm right before I went to bed. I would then get up at 2:30-3am to take her outside. We lived on the 3rd floor of an apt building so it was a huge pain to go down and back up! Then my husband would take her out again at 5:30am when he woke up. She learned that whining wakes me up so after a month or so I didn't have to set an alarm, she would just whine when she needed out.


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

This is why i was so reluctant to post to places like this.
Like i stated in the first line of my post, this is not my first, second, or third dog potty training. I am fully aware of his potty schedule, and that is not the issue at hand. And he IS capable of holding it because he does. I have him with me all day, and he will hold it for a good 3-4 hours, even if i take him outside and he doesn't go. (also, i clearly stated he goes to bed between 1:30 and 3am, meriting no need for a "middle of the night" potty break, because bedtime IS the middle of the night) 
nighttime IS NOT the issue. and it is NOT a pain to take my dog out in the middle of the night, that is part of having a puppy.
I suppose i did not make the "nighttime situation" clear enough.
When i wake up and take him out, he does his business, no problem. He then comes BACK INSIDE and proceeds to use his crate to do his business AGAIN, usually while I'm preparing his breakfast, and plays in it..
I appreciate all of your input, but the question is WHY, all of a sudden does he think his crate is his potty?
This has only been the matter for the past week. (He will make a B-line to try and potty in it)
And i was asking if anyone had any similar situations and what they did to remedy it. I am fully aware of the right and wrong way to potty train a dog, I just find this particular situation strange, as i have never experienced it with ANY dog i have trained.
I use natures miracle to clean everything, (including his bedding when i wash it and in my floor cleaner, diluted with water.)
He is not having accidents around the house anymore, he just simply uses or tries to use his crate.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Honestly? You come asking for help and THIS is how you respond? By telling us we are offering you the wrong advice? By telling us that we CLEARLY misunderstood you? No one said you couldn't housetrain a dog--we just told you that what you are doing isn't working (obviously).

Most of us have successfully potty trained dogs, too...and we are telling you what worked for us. Each dog is different, each dog needs different things. My Shiba Inus potty trained in less than a week (they are notoriously easy to housetrain), but Gracie took nearly 8 months...she was a tough one. SO the tricks I used with my first two didn't work on her.

Bruno is 12 weeks old...he is still a baby. OBVIOUSLY, he has not learned where the right place to go potty is yet or he would not be doing what he is doing. That is no dig on you--that is just a fact--he is NOT trained...yet. Gracie did similar things when she was a puppy--she would go to her crate to go. I went back to potty training 101 with her and she learned. 

Have you had him checked for a UTI? Crystals?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, most of the bulldog's I've met are pigs. My frenchie included. Even at 2 years old, he will pee on my bed or on the floor every now and then. 


But you have a 12 week old bulldog. I would just keep up with routine, limiting water past a certain point, and having him go as often as possible with lots of treats and praise for when he does it outside. 


I've heard bulldogs can be a pain in the butt to potty train. I got mine at 8 months so he was pretty good, but like I said, he'll be a lazy pig and sometimes just go in the house.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is obviously not getting what you are trying to teach him. What worked for others must not work on him. He sounds pretty stubborn. He is cute btw.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

You have a BABY! He has a bad habit, the only way to fix it isd to be consistant. If he's pottying in his crate, the crat is most likely TOO BIG and it now has the smell of urine and feces ingrained in the pan. YOu MUST deodorize the pan using a cleaner made to REMOVE the smell of his urine and feces (usually an enzymatic cleaner) and allow it to dry out in the sun. Use a divider to make the crate smaller and sprinkle food in the bottom of it (dogs, as a rule, will NOT relieve themselves where they eat).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sjganci said:


> This is why i was so reluctant to post to places like this.
> Like i stated in the first line of my post, this is not my first, second, or third dog potty training. I am fully aware of his potty schedule, and that is not the issue at hand. And he IS capable of holding it because he does. I have him with me all day, and he will hold it for a good 3-4 hours, even if i take him outside and he doesn't go. (also, i clearly stated he goes to bed between 1:30 and 3am, meriting no need for a "middle of the night" potty break, because bedtime IS the middle of the night)
> nighttime IS NOT the issue. and it is NOT a pain to take my dog out in the middle of the night, that is part of having a puppy.
> I suppose i did not make the "nighttime situation" clear enough.
> ...


I guess it doesn't really matter how many dogs you've house trained when you came here because you can't figure out this one. You asked why, and people gave you ideas. What exactly are you looking for now that you've made yourself CLEAR?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am confused, really, because in your original post you said: 



sjganci said:


> Some nights he is fine all night, but most of the time, i wake up to a sloppy puppy. He seems not to mind sitting/laying/playing in his waste...


Where you say that sometimes he holds it, sometimes he doesn't, but then after we gave you advice, you said:



sjganci said:


> also, i clearly stated he goes to bed between 1:30 and 3am, meriting no need for a "middle of the night" potty break, because bedtime IS the middle of the night)
> nighttime IS NOT the issue. and it is NOT a pain to take my dog out in the middle of the night, that is part of having a puppy.


Where you say night time is not the problem...

I get that you have housetrained numerous dogs, but this can't be a "pride" thing--a "I have done it before so I can do it again" thing--you have to realize that, by your own words, sometimes your puppy can't hold it all night. And if he pees at night and you don't get him up, it is reinforcing the "lay in your waste" issue. You need to NOT give him the opportunity.


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> I am confused, really, because in your original post you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not concerned with his nighttime routine. What I'm concerned with is that in the past week, he has developed a habit of potting in the crate (both his, and our other dogs)
He has been doing wonderful with ringing the bell to go potty, and i take him out more a lot more than just when he rings the bell. He goes out after waking up, playing, eating, naps, when our other dog has to go, or just when i feel like its been a little bit since his last trip out. He always goes when he is outside, its almost like he holds a little bit so when he comes in he can run over and go in his crate again..
Sometimes, in the middle of eating or playing, he tries to sneak off to his crate and we have to scoop him up and run him outside.


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

No, it doesn't matter how many dogs one has trained. But i feel that its a different situation than a simple potty training issue. By stating that i have previously trained dogs was only meant as an indicator that is was not my first dog or first time potty training, to simply save people from posting simple remedies that i was already aware of, just some common courtesy.
My dog was doing fine with his potty training and has just recently in the past few days developed this new habit, that i have not had experience with and i was just asking if anyone has had any similar situations like this and what they did to try and remedy it. Is that NOT okay?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think so if you're going to get uppity when you get suggestions. You have a 12 week old puppy. 12 week old puppies do these things. People told you why.


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't mean to come off rude, but i was simply trying to avoid the basic "potty training 101" responses.
Im simply looking for anyone who has had a similar experience with a dog randomly developing a strange habit after weeks of successful potty training.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

sjganci said:


> My dog was doing fine with his potty training and has just recently in the past few days developed this new habit, that i have not had experience with and i was just asking if anyone has had any similar situations like this and what they did to try and remedy it. Is that NOT okay?


It is fine to want advice, it is not fine to imply that we are giving you the wrong advice...because we are not. We are telling you what we would do. Even if it seemed obvious to you--going back to potty training 101, tether him to you, close the crate doors...whatever it takes.

Your dog was NOT doing well--you said he often pottied in his crate overnight. I know that his nighttime routine isn't of concern to you, but it should be--what he does in that crate at night matters...and if he has the opportunity to go without being taken outside, he is learning it is okay to go in the crate, So, if he is laying in it over night, he has learned that it is okay. 

You also stated he had a UTI--have you taken him BACK to the vet to be checked again?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

sjganci said:


> I don't mean to come off rude, but i was simply trying to avoid the basic "potty training 101" responses.
> Im simply looking for anyone who has had a similar experience with a dog randomly developing a strange habit after weeks of successful potty training.


Sometimes potty training 101 is what you need. That is the basic truth.

I told you my experience...we needed a vet and lots of enzymatic cleaner--and lots of watching her to make sure she didn't have the opportunity to go in her crate anymore.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogs are opportunistic bastards. He had to go, figured out he could go in his crate, and he took the opportunity. Now he has the opportunity to go in other crates so he does. I'd start tethering him and no longer giving him the opportunity to go in the crates.


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting "Uppity?"
Thanks for all your helpful advice....
Oh wait, the only thing you've done was harass and criticize. 
But thanks anyway. much appreciated.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I don't know what else you would call your response. If you understand house training 101, you would not be in this predicament, so open your eyes and listen to what others have to say (the advice you asked for) instead of KNOWING you KNOW it all all ready. Otherwise, enjoy your puppy pooping in his crate and bathing him.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

sjganci said:


> I don't mean to come off rude, but i was simply trying to avoid the basic "potty training 101" responses.
> Im simply looking for anyone who has had a similar experience with a dog randomly developing a strange habit after weeks of successful potty training.


He's not a dog, he's a puppy. He's an INFANT. Babies forget things. Babies have good days and bad days, and sometimes they regress.

If he potties after you bring him inside, hold him for 5-10 minutes and then take him outside again before feeding him breakfast. If he sneaks off to potty in the crates, keep the crate doors closed. 

Set a timer for some ridiculously short period of time - like, 10 minutes, and take him out whether he asks to go or not. This is as much to avoid mistakes in the house (which lead to ingrained bad habits) as to get him to go outside. When you can go several days without accidents, set your timer for 15 minutes. Repeat.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

What exactly are you doing when he DOES go outside?


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting, This will be my tomorrow morning trial! thanks!


----------



## sjganci (Dec 20, 2011)

When he goes outside, he usually pee pees, and he is praised. If thats all he does, he gets a liver training treat (the low calorie small round kind) if he immediately sets up for a number 2, i continue the praise until he is finished, and then proceed with the treat, he is also encouraged and praised for going up the steps, and when he rings the bell to go out.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Your puppy cannot hold it. Puppies do not have full bladder control until 6 months of age. I would bet the nights he does "hold it" he just literally doesn't have to go.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I too have had a variety of puppies to housebreak. My last young puppy is Boone, in my signature photo. He was exceptionally hard to housebreak. What I did with others didn't work fully for him. The only thing I will tell you is to forget anything you knew before, it's not working, time to try something new. If your pup is going into the crate to potty, he's doing so because you don't have your eye on him. One thing that worked for me with Boone is I had to realize that any accident he had was my fault. I had to keep my eyes on him and if I couldn't, I had to tether him to me. I can't say *why* he's going into his crate to potty but the fact is, he is doing that in part because he can, the human isn't watching him. Good luck


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

sjganci said:


> Getting "Uppity?"
> Thanks for all your helpful advice....
> Oh wait, the only thing you've done was harass and criticize.
> But thanks anyway. much appreciated.



No one has harrassed you, we have told you what you need to do and you seem to not want to hear it. If the dogs is going BACKWARDS on his potty training (and that IS what's happening) you GO BACK and take opportunities to slip up away. 

Reward HEAVILY for going potty in the CORRECT place (outside).

Close the door to the crate or tether him to you so he CANNOT have the oportunity to to relieve himself there.

Set an alarm for about 3-4 hours into his nighttime sleep and take him outside to potty so he DOE NOT have an opportunity to use the crate.

BE CONSISTANT and PATIENT, he WILL get it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

sjganci said:


> When he goes outside, he usually pee pees, and he is praised. If thats all he does, he gets a liver training treat (the low calorie small round kind) if he immediately sets up for a number 2, i continue the praise until he is finished, and then proceed with the treat, he is also encouraged and praised for going up the steps, and when he rings the bell to go out.


TREAT PARTY when his bottom comes up from urinating OR Bowels Movements, he needs to be rewarded heavily for making the right decision.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

POTTY.PARTY!! Act like it's the next best thing to sliced bread when he does either, or both. I finally learned that with a lab mix and OMG, it was so much easier to train him. And I second the going back to the vet. Maybe his UTI isn't totally cleared up. TWAB can attest to that...her last puppy had one and it took awhile for him to get over it. Now he's just a big goofball that we all love and adore! And always remember don't ever forget...at 12 wks he is still a baby. They forget or just don't care to remember what they have "learned" already. Patience (something I am lacking) is the best thing.

Good luck...oh, and more pictures please. He is a cutie.


----------

